# Curious about Nova 1624 upgrade



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

When I was looking online for a replacement belt, I came across Nova's offering of upgrading the 1624 to a DVR. For those of you that took the plunge----the first 2 things that crossed my mind were: how much did it co$t? And did it improve things that much? I'm perfectly happy with mine, that was just one of those things that made me go. "Hmmmm". Dave H


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A recent thread which included some posts on the DVR upgrade.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/apprentice-collet-chuck-junk-55728/


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Dave!
Guess I missed that one--though it wasn't greatly obvious from the title.
Dave H


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I am really happy with the upgrade. I was not really impressed with the belt changing.:thumbdown: I always had a problem with the cover getting in the way while making the belt change.

As I indicated before I have not had much time to work with my new toy but will after I complete my present projects. I will say that I was seriously considering the DVR head before I stumbled across the upgrade. The up grade is very straight forward.:thumbsup: 

I guess the upgrade allowed me to spread the finances out over time. I purchased the 1624 when it was on sale and my old lathe covered most of the cost when I sold it on craigslist.


----------

